# SSD M.2 PCIe mit MSI Z97 Gaming 5 verwenden ?



## Dark-Freak (12. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich bin mir am überlegen, eine neue SSD zu kaufen.

Es geht um die OCZ RD 400 mit PCIe Adapter (HHHL). 

Warum mit Adapter ?
Weil die M.2 Schnittstelle auf dem Bord nur x2 Anbindung  hat 10Gb/s.

Auf der seite von MSI steht 
3x PCIe 3.0 x16, 
4x PCIe 2.0 x1

Also ist es garnicht möglich  selbst  mit PCIe HHHL Adapter die SSD mit PCIe 3.0 x4 zu betreiben ?

Bin gerade ein bissel verwirrt.
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand Helfen.


----------



## LP96 (12. Juli 2016)

Kannst sie doch in den letzten PCIe x16 Slot stecken, allerdings läuft die GPU dann nur noch mit x8


----------



## Dark-Freak (12. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, das wäre möglich.  Da habe ich nicht dran gedacht.  
Aber die Gpu mit x8 Anbindung laufen zu lassen gefällt  mir nicht 

Bin mit dem  i7 4770k noch voll zufrieden.  
Ich denke eine Umstellung  auf skylake ist es mir nicht wert


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (12. Juli 2016)

Dark-Freak schrieb:


> Aber die Gpu mit x8 Anbindung laufen zu lassen gefällt  mir nicht


Das macht Performancetechnisch kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juli 2016)

Eine PCIe M.2-SSD auf der Sockel 1150-Plattform zu betreiben läuft allgemein auf Lane Sharing mit den 16 Lanes der CPU hinaus, der Z97-PCH hat nur 8 PCIe 2.0-Lanes. 
Für eine PCIe M.2-SSD hast du, sofern du auf eine 16x-Anbindung der GPU bestehst, die falsche Plattform. 

Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, wieso es seine PCIe M.2-SSD sein muss? Der praktische Nutzen im Alltag ist ja eher... sehr gering.


----------



## Dark-Freak (12. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.

Ein bestimmten Grund?
Ich Habe eine alte Samsung SSD und wollte diese ersetzen  weil sie zu klein ist.
Sie wird dann im PC meines Vaters kommen.

Die M.2 SSD  sind teuer. Ob man sie braucht oder sie sich im Alltag als reiner PC Spieler  bemerkbar  macht ?
Laut diversen  Test, ist es ja ehr selten der Fall.

Ich gebe gerne für gutes ein bissel mehr aus. Und dachte  mir wenn ich Upgrade  dann es gleich  eine solche SSD sein.
Aber wenn ich diese nicht zu 100% nutzen kann, bzw. die 980ti dafür ich glaub 5-10 % Einbußen  muss. Bleib  ich bei einer Sata SSD.

Vielen Dank noch mal.
Lg. ALEX


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juli 2016)

Nun, der einzige Anwendungsfall, der mir jetzt auf die schnelle einfällt und bei dem ein einzelnes PCIe 3.0 x4-M.2-Laufwerk Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringt, ist die Videoencodierung... Sonst bringt dir so eine schnelle SSD als einzelnes Laufwerk keine nennenswerten Leistungsvorteile. 

Aktuell halte ich eine große SATA-SSD für sinnvoller. Das sehen manche sicher anders...


----------



## Dark-Freak (12. Juli 2016)

Ich denke das du recht hast.
Hast mich zum nachdenken  gebracht.
Und ich denke es wird eine Große  Sata SSD werden. 
Und welche?
Da muss ich mich noch mal schlau machen.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juli 2016)

Würde die Standardempfehlungen nehmen, also die Crucial MX200, Samsung 850 EVO oder SanDisk Ultra II. 
Halt die höchst mögliche Größe, die in dein Budget passt.

850 evo | Geizhals Deutschland
mx 200 | Geizhals Deutschland
SanDisk Ultra II | Geizhals Deutschland

Die 850 EVO und MX200 gibts übrigens auch als M.2-Modul - sofern dein Board auch SATA-M.2 unterstützt, wäre das ja eventuell auch eine Option, um sich die Kabel zu sparen.


----------



## Dark-Freak (12. Juli 2016)

Danke für diese Auflistung.

Eine M.2 Schnittstelle  hat mein Board.
Aber nur mit x2 Anbindung Max. 10Gb/s.

Damit wäre ich  doch theoretisch schneller als mit Sata 6Gb/s ?

Gibt es denn  mittel schnelle M.2  SSD die zwichen sata SSD und PCIe M.2 SSD liegen  ?


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juli 2016)

Da gäbe es theoretisch die Samsung PM951 und die Plextor M6E, aber die sind auch nicht wirklich viel schneller wie ne SATA 6Gb/s-SSD  - und deutlich teurer...
http://geizhals.de/?cat=hdssd&xf=4832_3~4832_5#xf_top

Sind zwar mit PCIe 3.0 x4 angegeben, werden aber mit maximal 600-770 MB/s nicht wirklich durch PCIe 2.0 x2 ausgebremst (pro Lane schafft PCIe 2.0 etwa 500 MB/s).

Dein Board kann laut MSI neben PCIe 2.0 x2 auch SATA auf dem M.2-Slot, daher kannst du auch so eine M.2-SATA-SSD nutzen. 
Z97 GAMING 5 | MSI Global | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design



> 1x 2280 Key M(PCIe Gen2 x2/SATA


----------



## Dark-Freak (12. Juli 2016)

Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Den M.2 slot zu benutzen.  Dann kann der Festplattenkäfig raus.
 Die Plextor gibt es glaub ich nur mit 256mb

Hätte gerne eine M.2 mit 512mb - 1TB.

Hat mich gerade verwirrt.
Also es gibt M.2 sata  ubd M.2 PCIe ?


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juli 2016)

Ja, die allermeisten Boards bieten einem die Möglichkeit, in den M.2-Slot auch SATA-basierte SSDs zu verbauen. Die basieren dann halt auf SATA und dem AHCI-Protokoll und nicht auf PCIe. 
Diese erkennst du an dem "B-M-Key". Meist gehen bei der Nutzung vom M.2-SATA-SSDs aber auch entsprechend viele SATA-Ports verloren. 

http://www.hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/B-M-Key-M.2.jpg

Die 850 EVO gibt es zwar mittlerweile als 1 TB M.2-Modell, jedoch kostet die dann auch mal ganze 50€ mehr als ihr 2,5"-Pendant. Bei den kleineren Modellen und der MX 200 ist der Preisunterschied zwischen 2,5" SATA und M.2 SATA wesentlich geringer. 

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB, M.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dark-Freak (12. Juli 2016)

Das Sata Ports dafür drauf gehen, kann ich gut mit leben. 
Die 850 evo als 1TB Version  schaut super aus.
Ich denke damit werd ich glücklich  werde.
Mit 1TB komme ich gut aus so das die alle HDD raus kann und die Samsung  SSD 840 mein vater geben  kann.
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------

